

Will AT&T buying T-Mobile make jailbroken and unlocked iPhones finally legal? - citizenkeys
http://www.cringely.com/2011/03/will-att-buying-t-mobile-make-jailbroken-iphones-legal/

======
daimyoyo
According to [http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/07/apple-
loses-...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/07/apple-loses-big-in-
drm-ruling-jailbreaks-are-fair-use.ars) jailbreaking is already legal per the
DCMA exemptions.

